
Padrino Ruby Web Framework (sits on top of Sinatra) - jmonegro
http://www.padrinorb.com/
======
gurop
I thought Monk already did a pretty good job of extending Sinatra without
going overboard.

<http://monkrb.com/>

I'd be interested to know how Padrino compares to Monk.

At first glance Padrino seems closer to Rails in scale - which seems to defeat
the whole minimalist mindset behind Sinatra. I mean, if I want Rails, I'll use
Rails.

The extensive community support for Rails in combination with the improvements
in Rails 3 already makes it difficult to justify using a smaller framework
like Sinatra.

Many of the questions I have asked in the Sinatra community have gone
unanswered so I imagine using Padrino (or even Monk) would simply add to that
problem.

On the other hand, with Rails, the combination of StackOverflow, Google Groups
and a plethora of Googleble web resources means you are never far from
resolving a holdup.

~~~
jmonegro
The thing about monk is that you can use each particular section individually
on Sinatra as well.

IMO, this is a simpler rails that works the way I like it.

~~~
gurop
Rails 3 is a simpler Rails that works the way I like it. But with the added
advantage of massive community support.

Sinatra (and Ramaze) also have the advantage of having been thoroughly tested
and have a lot of eyeballs on them. Using Padrino (and perhaps Monk) creates
the risk of (a) encountering framework boilerplate code that is buggy and (b)
not having enough help to fix those problems because of insufficient resources
on the part of the creators or insufficient community support.

That said, the documentation is impressive and attractive. The only suggestion
I would make is the reduce the size of the downloadable screencast - no need
for a 210MB video file for 12 minutes of video. Also, the version on Vimeo is
unwatchable because it's not HD - it's difficult to read the source code on
screen.

~~~
tptacek
No idea why anyone would mod this comment down. For what it's worth, I agree
completely.

------
nandemo
I don't use Ruby, but the name is really cool. "Padrino" means "godfather".

Among Godfather fans the connection to "Sinatra" is well known:

[http://www.trutv.com/library/crime/gangsters_outlaws/mob_bos...](http://www.trutv.com/library/crime/gangsters_outlaws/mob_bosses/the_godfather/6.html)

~~~
nesquena
Haha yeah you got us! Our original tagline was that our framework was 'The
Godfather of Sinatra'.

------
SlyShy
I'm impressed. I've been using Sinatra and a bit of Monk, and I have to say
the bundled helpers are very nice. One problem I have with Sinatra is
sometimes extensions are fairly sketchy. :/ So I like that more the
boilerplate here is somehow "official". Sinatra can use a dash of opinion
without losing its ease.

------
mark_l_watson
I am trying it out right now, and first impressions are good. That said, for
me, Rails for complex apps and Sinatra for web services and simple apps is
probably sufficient.

I continue to be pleased with how far the Ruby community has come in the last
four or five years. Credit probably goes to Rails for revving up interest in
Ruby.

~~~
ryanisinallofus
Sinatra = iPhone

Rails = MacBook Pro

Padrino = iPad?

------
dazmax
I like that you can just throw the helpers into Sinatra, it looks like a good
set.

[http://www.padrinorb.com/guides/standalone-usage-in-
sinatra#...](http://www.padrinorb.com/guides/standalone-usage-in-
sinatra#padrino-helpers)

------
gurop
I'd be curious whether this is robust enough to support an ecommerce app. How
would one check whether this meets the security requirements for such besides
the fact that it's build on Rack?

~~~
achiu
Padrino Developer here. Our team has developed several ecommerce applications
using padrino for various contract jobs. Websites will be deployed soon with
links available on <http://padrinorb.com>. Padrino is built directly on top of
Sinatra and should meet any security requirements you might have.

------
ddemchuk
I haven't had a chance to dive in and start a project with this yet, but it
looks like a dream come true for people want a slimmed down version of Rails
but don't want to sacrifice all of the helpers and goodies that Rails offers.
In fact, it looks pretty comparable to CodeIgniter in terms of it's approach
to how you use it.

And their docs look great! Super stoked, looks like I have a new weekend
project

~~~
nesquena
Glad you like what you have seen so far. Be sure to checkout the guides
(<http://www.padrinorb.com/guides>) and specifically the blog tutorial
(<http://www.padrinorb.com/guides/blog-tutorial>) and if you have any issues,
post them here: <http://github.com/padrino/padrino-framework/issues>

~~~
ddemchuk
Thanks!

